# help : menu for a trade test



## jappy (Dec 5, 2006)

hi people,

i am a professional chef (2yrs experience) working @ a 5star hotel in kolkata,india. i work in the coffee shop which serves a great deal of indian food along with some european/mexican/mediterranean cuisine. i am looking for a decent yet exciting menu for a trade test (NEW JOB).
its gonna be italian in the look n feel, 4 course..a soup (preferably hot), a veg entre a non veg main course n a dessert.
now i dont want to do the regular cream/roux based soups. anything else is game. i would love doing a tom yam/laksa but that wouldnt fuse with the rest of the european food.
for the veg entree i cant think of anything besides Char grilled Veggies(courgettes, peppers, tomatoes, onions seeped in balsamic, garlic n olive oil...grilled...tosed in basil pesto n gratinated .)
then i thought of a back olive tappenade stuffed salmon steak with a gorgonzola cream sauce on a bed of anchovy mashed potatoes.
as for desserts : i dont want something that involves a making a sponge/cake as i havnt been in the bakery 4 years.
i thought of making the classicfloating islands, but making a custard on double boiler is too time taking, the other option is fennel flavoured panckes with buttered bnanas and butterscotch sauce.
the time allotted would be about 3 hours i presume.
lets see how it goes.
looing forward for some help.
cheers,
jappy


----------



## tcapper (Aug 29, 2006)

For veggies I find a twice baked souffle is, easy simple and looks good.

I like doing a celeriac souffle with a leek sauce.

Dessert a simple elegant chocolate tart with large quinelle of creme fraiche.

Sweet crust pastry, blind bake.
Add filling and bake

filling
500g dark chocolate, 70% cocoa solids, broken into squares 
360ml double cream 
200ml full cream milk 
3 eggs, beaten 
21 cm pastry tart case, baked blind .

Bring milk and cream to simmer, stir in chocolate, pull off heat, give it 5 min and whisk in egg / into tart case and then oven.

Hope this helped

ChefsWorld


----------

